# SY712 Radio security code



## herbst.callie (Feb 23, 2009)

I had to change my battery and my SY712 radio now asks me fr the security code - which I've got.

But how do I insert it on the radio - it does not have a numeric keypad. It only has channel buttons 1,2, 3, 4 ,5 ,6, but the code asks fr number 9 etc as well. How do I do this ?

And no I don't have the ownders manual anymore !!!


----------

